# Marathon Riva del Garda 2017



## Ravega (7. Dezember 2016)

Sind am überlegen, nächstes Jahr im Zuge des Bike Festivals mit mehreren Leuten beim Marathon zu starten. Von meinen Bike Urlauben kenne ich das Revier teils als relativ ruppig und je nach gewählter Route die Trails als durchaus anspruchsvoll. Da in unserem Trüppchen nicht nur begnadete Fahrtechnikexperten zugegen sind, vorab mal eine Frage an die gardaseeerfahrenen Marathonisti: Kann die Ronda Piccola (44,24 km / 1.523 hm) auch von einem normal befähigten Mittelgebirgsradler problemlos gemanagt werden kann? Konditionell sehe ich da keine Probleme, mir geht's rein um die Fahrtechnik.

Tipps, Infos und weiteres Gedöns (Anreise, Unterkünfte usw.) zum Event sind hier natürlich auch willkommen!!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. Dezember 2016)

Problemlos fahrbar.Da musst beileibe kein Fahrexperte sein.Die wilden verblockten Abfahrten findest du hier nicht.Au die Trails sind hier alle flüssig fahrbar.Notfalls mal kurz absteigen +schieben...Muss au kein Fully sein.Rechtzeitig Hotel vor Ort buchen wäre sinnvoll.Ist meist recht schwierig im Rahmen des Bikefestivals etwas in unmittelbarer Nähe zu finden.
Ps wir sehen uns fahr nur eine der längeren Strecken,bin mir jedoch noch unsicher ob ich mir die Extrema so früh im Jahr geben muss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (7. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Infos!
Haben soeben gemeldet und kümmern uns jetzt direkt mal um die Unterkünfte.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. Dezember 2016)

Schau mal auf You Tube da gibts tw fast komplette Videos der Strecke die du fahren willst.Da kannst dir nen Überblick verschaffen.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Training und im Rennen.


----------



## Ravega (8. Dezember 2016)

Jepp, hab mal kurz bei YouTube reingeschaut. Ist sogar 'ne schöne Beschreibung mit den wichtigsten Stellen dabei.
Das übliche Gardaseegerumpel und zwei etwas steilere Abfahrten, das sieht als sehr machbar für unsere Jungs aus.
In den ersten Anstiegen geht's wohl recht eng zu, aber das kennt man von anderen Marathons auch.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja kurz vor dem ersten längeren Anstieg ist ne def ungunstige Stelle.Da staut es sich jedes Jahr.Da sind tw so blöde Absperrungen,die sollte die Gemeinde am besten abschrauben,währen der Veranstaltung....
Auf jeden Fall iel Spaß


----------



## Midgetman (16. April 2017)

Hi,

ich habe da mal 'ne Frage... Ein Bekannter hat empfohlen, dass man für den Marathon in Riva Reifen mit verstärkter Flanke und zumindest vorn etwas mehr Profil fahren sollte - wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Normal fahre ich stinknormale (kein EXO) Maxxis Aspen 2.1 tubeless und habe damit im Mittelgebirge (Teutoburger Wald) keine Probleme. Youtube (s.o.) habe ich konsultiert, bin mir aber anhand der Aufnahmen immer noch nicht schlüssig. Habe halt keine Lust, extra neue Reifen zu kaufen, die ich hinterher nur einmal fahre...

Danke!

Edit: Ich fahre die Ronda Piccola - macht ja sicher nochmal 'nen Unterschied...


----------



## duc-mo (16. April 2017)

Kann mich und mein Bike jemand am Freitag zum Festival mitnehmen? In Lindau A96 oder in Kempten A7 würde ich zusteigen. Würde mich natürlich an den Fahrtkosten beteiligen! Gruß Jan


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. April 2017)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe da mal 'ne Frage... Ein Bekannter hat empfohlen, dass man für den Marathon in Riva Reifen mit verstärkter Flanke und zumindest vorn etwas mehr Profil fahren sollte - wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Normal fahre ich stinknormale (kein EXO) Maxxis Aspen 2.1 tubeless und habe damit im Mittelgebirge (Teutoburger Wald) keine Probleme. Youtube (s.o.) habe ich konsultiert, bin mir aber anhand der Aufnahmen immer noch nicht schlüssig. Habe halt keine Lust, extra neue Reifen zu kaufen, die ich hinterher nur einmal fahre...
> 
> ...



Bin 2 mal die Ronda Grande gefahren jeweils Rocket Ron vorne Racing Ralph hinten+Dichtmilch.Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.Die meisten sind eig auf Racemäßigen Reifen unterwegs....
Auf der Piccola würd ich mir erst recht keine Sorgen machen.Schlauch sollte immer dabei sein...!!!


----------



## Midgetman (17. April 2017)

Danke, ich denke auch, dass das gehen müsste. So empfindlich sind die Reifen eh nicht.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (17. April 2017)

Wir fahren dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal dort. Laut Infos soll es nicht so ruppig sein. Nur 2800 HM auf knapp 75 KM ist schon eine Hausnummer. Wir fahren vorne Rocket Ron und hinten RaceingRalph Evo SnakeSkin mit Latex Schläuchen. Das sollte gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (17. April 2017)

also auf der Grande fand ich die Trails in der Vergangenheit nicht allzu einfach! Problem: die letzten beiden Jahre wars nass und beim ersten Trail meistens zu viele Leute im Trail die einfach Mühe haben und dann wirds eben anspruchsvoll. Nach der Streckenteilung geht es dann aber deutlich besser, die letzte Abfahrt zurück nach Riva ist mit dem HT schon eine rumpeldibumepli Abfahrt !
Reifen fahr ich die RoRa SnakeSkin Variante mit Milch, hab kein Book auf Pannen.

Aber wirklich cooler Marathon, mit hoffentlich warmen und sonnigem Wetter.


----------



## sworks2013 (17. April 2017)

Da strampelt man vom Start weg wie ein wilder auf der Strasse um dann im ersten Aufstieg die Kiste zu stossen, weil noch gefühlte 1000 Leute auf einer schmalen und für viele zu steile Strasse nach oben wollen. Hat man denn ersten Aufstieg geschafft, muss man anstehen weil die Gemeinde das Sicherungsgitter (das man nicht unabsichtlich in die Hauptstrasse fährt) nicht entfernt und nun jeder einzeln durch diese Schranke muss. Trailabfahrten Probleme hat baloo bereits beschrieben.

Für mich war dies einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## baloo (17. April 2017)

Tja: Riva ist wohl der einzigste Marathon wo man vom Start bis zum ersten Anstieg mit Max.puls fahren muss!;-)


----------



## Deleted 324346 (17. April 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> Tja: Riva ist wohl der einzigste Marathon wo man vom Start bis zum ersten Anstieg mit Max.puls fahren muss!;-)


Warum? Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## baloo (17. April 2017)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Warum? Wie kommst du darauf?


damit du den schmalen Singletrail am Anfang zuerst hochfahren kannst oder zumindest mit einer schnellen Gruppe, ansonsten Stau und Schieben!


----------



## Deleted 324346 (17. April 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> damit du den schmalen Singletrail am Anfang zuerst hochfahren kannst oder zumindest mit einer schnellen Gruppe, ansonsten Stau und Schieben!


Ok. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (17. April 2017)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe da mal 'ne Frage... Ein Bekannter hat empfohlen, dass man für den Marathon in Riva Reifen mit verstärkter Flanke und zumindest vorn etwas mehr Profil fahren sollte - wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Normal fahre ich stinknormale (kein EXO) Maxxis Aspen 2.1 tubeless und habe damit im Mittelgebirge (Teutoburger Wald) keine Probleme.



Mensch komm doch einfach mal vorbei, wir können doch über alles reden . Mit den Aspens geht das sicher, aber ich würde Dir zu etwas mehr Volumen und Profil am Vorderrad raten. Ich bin die Transalp mit IKON hinten und X-King vorne gefahren, jeweils in 2.2(5) und hatte mit Milch keine Probleme mit diesem Setup. Derzeit fahre ich ein reines schlauchlos Maxxis-Setup (IKON, Ardent Race) und das ist auch das, was ich Dir empfehlen würde, weil das nämlich auch hier im Teuto prima funktioniert.
Am Gardasee hast Du bei einigen Abfahrten eher das Problem mit spitzen Steinen und damit einhergehender Durchschlag-Gefahr, daher der Rat zu mehr Volumen. Maccia bzw. Dornen sind eher nicht so ein Problem. Wenn die Pellen noch einigermaßen neu sind, funktionieren die auch bei Nässe noch gut genug.
Wenn Du kannst, montier' Dir ne versenkbare Stütze a la Absalon. MIR zumindest gibt das viel mehr Sicherheit auf den Abfahrten.

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Midgetman (17. April 2017)

Naja, der Aspen 2.1 hat bei mir gemessen das gleiche Volumen wie der X-King 2.2 (den fand ich aber nicht so überzeugend)... Trotzdem ist das natürlich eine Idee, würde dann aber vielleicht den Aspen hinten lassen und vorne einen Ardent Race in 2.25 nehmen. Den Ikon fand ich persönlich nicht wirklich besser als den Aspen, die Traktion ist zwar größer aber ich mag die im Verhältnis zur Lauffläche prominenteren Schulterstöllchen beim Aspen.


----------



## Danimal (18. April 2017)

Ich finde den Ikon am Hinterrad angenehmer, weil der voluminöser ausfällt als der Aspen und sehr berechenbar ist. Vorne wollte ich den aber auch nicht fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2017)

hab was gehört dass es neue strecken gibt...im moment schnee in riva...ob das alles bis in zwei wochen weg ist...schau ma mal...


----------



## baloo (18. April 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab was gehört dass es neue strecken gibt...im moment schnee in riva...ob das alles bis in zwei wochen weg ist...schau ma mal...


auf dieses Jahr schon ?


----------



## Deleted 324346 (18. April 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab was gehört dass es neue strecken gibt...im moment schnee in riva...ob das alles bis in zwei wochen weg ist...schau ma mal...



Lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Ändern können wir eh nichts dran. Außer nicht fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2017)

ich dachte jo auf dieses jahr hin...kann mich aber auch täuschen...hab da was auf fb gelesen...
mal schauen...bin ja auch unten wenn es nicht gerde winter ist in riva...


----------



## Deleted 324346 (19. April 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab was gehört dass es neue strecken gibt...im moment schnee in riva...ob das alles bis in zwei wochen weg ist...schau ma mal...


In der Ausschreibung und Streckenbeschreibung steht auch etwas von neuen und anderen Strecken. Hoffen wir mal auf schönes trockenes Wetter. 24° und Sonne


----------



## lilly-joe (19. April 2017)

Wo steht denn was von neuen Strecken? Laut Homepage und Extraheft sieht doch alles aus wie immer, oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 324346 (19. April 2017)

lilly-joe schrieb:


> Wo steht denn was von neuen Strecken? Laut Homepage und Extraheft sieht doch alles aus wie immer, oder nicht?


Habe ich doch geschrieben. Bei der Streckenbeschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (21. April 2017)

no panik!
Die Strecke bleibt gemäss LEV Events so wie sie in den letzten Jahren war gleich!


----------



## lilly-joe (21. April 2017)

Alles klar. Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> no panik!
> Die Strecke bleibt gemäss LEV Events so wie sie in den letzten Jahren war gleich!


perfekt...


----------



## Catsoft (28. April 2017)

Hallo Jens,
warst du  vorhin im Centrale essen?

Robert


----------



## baloo (29. April 2017)

und wie wars?
musste leider krankheitsbedingt zu hause bleiben, das wetter war ja gemäss bilder hammer ?! 
und Strecke war sie gut fahrbar oder noch sehr nass?
Gratulation an alle Finisher!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. April 2017)

Strecke war saunass und wirklich viele Trails (ich fand ok fahrbar wenn man ab und an am Gardasee ist), es war arschkalt und gefühlt wurden Wände betoniert oder mit Geröll vollgeschüttet (-;  leider geil, richtig MTB


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2017)

Moin!

Bin die Grande gefahren und fand sie auch einfach "Garda". Steil bergauf und ruppig bergab. man liebt es oder hasst es  Naß war es leider auch. Einige Trail waren eher Bäche...

Robert

P.S.: Sollte jemand eine GoPro auf dem Trail ins Val di Lomasone gefunden haben, ist meine


----------



## JensL (1. Mai 2017)

Bin ebenfalls Grande gefahren und fand die Bedingungen top. Lediglich in der ersten Abfahrt war es in kurz/kurz bei 0 Grad etwas schattig.
Ist und bleibt für mich einer der besten Maras im Jahr, weil er alles hat: flowige trails, technische Trails, lange Anstiege, steile Rampen und tolles Panorama.

Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## marocche (1. Mai 2017)

Ich bin zum wiederholten Male die Ronda Extrema gefahren. Super Strecke. Die ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben...
Für meinen Geschmack vielleicht zu wenig Streckenposten um im Falle der Fälle schnell Hilfe zu organisieren. Überall Handyempfang?
Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke wird von Jahr zu Jahr dürftiger. 1 Gel und 1 Riegel im Starterpaket! Den Riegel für die ersten 45km und das Gel für den Rest... Das ist ja wohl ein Witz. Was da sonst noch so angeboten wurde (Getränke waren ok) hat in meinen Augen mit sinnvoller Ernährung über eine Wettkampfdauer von 6h wenig zu tun. Absolut peinlich für eine derartige Veranstaltung!
Mir tat das Standpersonal an den Verpflegungen schon fast Leid. Die waren sehr hilfsbereit und überaus freundlich. Die möchte ich an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich lobend erwähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> warst du  vorhin im Centrale essen?
> 
> Robert


sorry erst jetzt gesehen...jo war ich...wo bist du gesessen...nächstes mal komm einfach und sag was...bin jetzt zu hause...geil wars wieder...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2017)

bin die grande gefahren...Bfahrten waren für mich chillig...trotz nassen bedingungen...schade dass man ab und an mal wieder angeschissen wird wenn man überholt auf den technischen abfahrten...ist mir halt immer zu langsam...

dann bin ich noch fehl geleitet worden mit einer gruppe extremas...und hab nicht genau das schild gesehen...hab dann 5km und ca 300hm zu viel gemacht...zurück und dei grande gefinished...

trotzdem noch ne ansprechende zeit rausgekommen...mit 5:22 glaub ich...ak einen top 20ig platz vergeben...Ber was solls...spass hat es teotzdem gemacht...und war ein gute training...


----------



## Deleted 324346 (1. Mai 2017)

Bin gerade von meinem ersten Riva tripp zu Hause angekommen.Ich bin auch die Grande gefahren.Es ging für mich um nichts. Nur heil bleiben durchhalten und ankommen. Am liebsten hätte ich öfters aufgehört. Sehr kalt, naß und richtig ruppige schwierige Abfahrten. Ungefär bei Halbzeit hat auch noch meine hintere Bremse Luft gezogen. Was die Sache nicht leichter gemacht hat.Natürlich freuen sich viele schon wieder auf 2018. Aber mein Ding ist Riva nicht. Aber das drum und dran mit Expo ist super. Danke an alle Helfer und Orga Team


----------



## geronet (1. Mai 2017)

marocche schrieb:


> Ich bin zum wiederholten Male die Ronda Extrema gefahren. Super Strecke. Die ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben...
> Für meinen Geschmack vielleicht zu wenig Streckenposten um im Falle der Fälle schnell Hilfe zu organisieren. Überall Handyempfang?
> Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke wird von Jahr zu Jahr dürftiger.



Ja die Strecke ist erste Sahne, sollten sich andere Veranstaltungen mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Es gab am Ende der Extrema eine kleine Änderung, da ging es geradeaus statt links und über einen anderen sehr schwierigen Trail runter. Extrem geil 
Bin aus Block B vorne gestartet und hab die 3. Lizenz-Dame überholt, Zeit 6:00h. Nervig ist nur daß die von den kleineren Runden auf den Trails vor einem rumgurken und auch schieben, da gäbe es bestimmt eine bessere Lösung.
Trotzdem nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Deleted 324346 (2. Mai 2017)

geronet schrieb:


> Ja die Strecke ist erste Sahne, sollten sich andere Veranstaltungen mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Es gab am Ende der Extrema eine kleine Änderung, da ging es geradeaus statt links und über einen anderen sehr schwierigen Trail runter. Extrem geil
> Bin aus Block B vorne gestartet und hab die 3. Lizenz-Dame überholt, Zeit 6:00h. Nervig ist nur daß die von den kleineren Runden auf den Trails vor einem rumgurken und auch schieben, da gäbe es bestimmt eine bessere Lösung.
> Trotzdem nächstes Jahr wieder!


So ist das nun mal. Ich habe mich in manchen Abfahrten auch recht schwehr getan. War halt nicht mein Ding. Habe aber iimer auf die schnelleren geachtet und Platz gemacht. Andersrum ist es so, dass ich auf den Abfahrten von schnelleren überholt wurde, die dann Berg auf zu mehreren nebeneinander fuhren und quatschten und so schnellere aufgehalten haben. Es ist alles ein Miteinander.


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2017)

geronet schrieb:


> Nervig ist nur daß die von den kleineren Runden auf den Trails vor einem rumgurken und auch schieben, da gäbe es bestimmt eine bessere Lösung.
> Trotzdem nächstes Jahr wieder!


Nim es als technische Herausforderung die langsamen zu überholen! Schliesslich haben auch wir mal "langsam" angefangen!
Gratulation zu deinen 6h super Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry erst jetzt gesehen...jo war ich...wo bist du gesessen...nächstes mal komm einfach und sag was...bin jetzt zu hause...geil wars wieder...



Hallo Jens!

Glückwunsch trotzdem zur mehr als ordentlichen Zeit. Wäre ich am Ende nicht so eingebrochen, hätte das auch meine Zeit werden können. Mein Schatz und ich (die Blonde und der graue Esel) haben am Sonntag direkt am Eingang gesessen. Nächstes Mal spreche ich dich einfach an. Aber ich bin Hamburger, da spricht man niemanden ungebeten an, schon gar nicht in Gesellschaft. Hier kann sogar Udo in Ruhe an der Bar seinen Tee trinken 

Robert


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. Mai 2017)

Schön und Hart wars nächstes Jahr nehm ich mir dann doch die Extrema vor,muss einfach mal sein.
Verpflegung lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig,die süßen Kuchen schmecken zwar gut.Mehr aber auch nicht.Würde mir da au eine sinnvollere Sportgerechte Verpflegung wünschen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Mai 2017)

dieser Krümelkuchen war dermaßen staubig,, damit kann man vermutlich Sümpfe trocken legen (mit 2-3 Blech).
Verpflegung war ein schlechter Witz für das Geld, keine Flaschen und keine Riegel


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2017)

ich hab schon lange aufgehört auf die Verpflegung der Veranstalter zu zählen, nim mein Gels (so ca. 5-8) immer selber mit, nur die Getränke nehm ich jeweils noch von den Stationen!
Vorteil: du weisst was du nimmst und bist sicher dass du das auch verträgst!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!
> 
> Glückwunsch trotzdem zur mehr als ordentlichen Zeit. Wäre ich am Ende nicht so eingebrochen, hätte das auch meine Zeit werden können. Mein Schatz und ich (die Blonde und der graue Esel) haben am Sonntag direkt am Eingang gesessen. Nächstes Mal spreche ich dich einfach an. Aber ich bin Hamburger, da spricht man niemanden ungebeten an, schon gar nicht in Gesellschaft. Hier kann sogar Udo in Ruhe an der Bar seinen Tee trinken
> 
> Robert


Jo easy Robert...nächstes mal...ich werde überall einfach angesprochen...weil ich nicht immer so rumschaue und andere kenne...mich kennt ja meistens wegen meinem aussehen...

see you


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2017)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> dieser Krümelkuchen war dermaßen staubig,, damit kann man vermutlich Sümpfe trocken legen (mit 2-3 Blech).
> Verpflegung war ein schlechter Witz für das Geld, keine Flaschen und keine Riegel


darum bin ich dieses jahr mit einem camelbag gestartet und hab mein zeug dabei..das sowieso...ich bin an jeder verpflegung schön vorbeigehuscht...


----------

